# coming from Linux - do i need to perform week updates?



## e24ohm (Dec 3, 2010)

Folks:
I am super new to FreeBSD and UNIX; however, I am coming from the Linux world (Red Hat, CentOS, Ubuntu). In addition, my main question - Do I need to run week updates on the OS like I have to in Ubuntu and Fedora? Sorry if this is simple, I just don't know where to start on my FreeBSD/UNIX Journey.

Thank you.
Cheers!!!


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 3, 2010)

No, difference is that Unlike GNU/Linux distros, FreeBSD is complete Operating system
In addition user can install 3rd party software (ports)

FreeBSD is updated about once a half year (if I'm correct), but no date exists... When next FreeBSD version (minor or major) is ready, then it is released, not sooner, not later.

About updating ports: it depends...
* You can install ports and don't care about them...
* You can update ports every day....
* you can update ports only when vulnerabilities in ports are discovered (in this case you need to install ports-mgmt/portaudit)

Personally I lately don't update ports, that I installed... unless vulnerability was discovered.
Remember: Latest version doesn't necessary mean the best, secure, stable version

There also saying: If it ain't broken, don't fix it.

Note: that FreeBSD is not like Gentoo Linux where if you don't update for week or two, then it is unlikely you'll be able to update, without reinstalling entire OS (at least it was like, that when I was using it)


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Dec 4, 2010)

All basic usage information is listed in the handbook.  In your particular case:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/ports.html


----------



## e24ohm (Dec 4, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> No, difference is that Unlike GNU/Linux distros, FreeBSD is complete Operating system
> In addition user can install 3rd party software (ports)
> 
> FreeBSD is updated about once a half year (if I'm correct), but no date exists... When next FreeBSD version (minor or major) is ready, then it is released, not sooner, not later.
> ...



Thanks so much mate. 

Cheers!!


----------



## e24ohm (Dec 4, 2010)

Galactic_Dominator said:
			
		

> All basic usage information is listed in the handbook.  In your particular case:
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/ports.html



Thanks for the hand book. I was so excited to try the OS, I didn't see the handbook and procedures.

thanks so much...

Cheers!!!


----------



## AlexJ (Dec 4, 2010)

e24ohm said:
			
		

> Do I need to run week updates on the OS like I have to in Ubuntu and Fedora?


As *killasmurf86* already said, - no, you don't, but if you run serious and open to the public server then you need periodically check security notes ( http://security.freebsd.org/advisories/ ). If you found there something that it related to your system than simply run script kind of like this:


```
#!/bin/sh

freebsd-update fetch
freebsd-update install

shutdown -r now
```

Sometimes between releases it could be from 0 to N updates. (actually not bigger than 9, so check it once in a month or daily if you are paranoiac  )
Keep in mind that it works only if you use generic kernel, if not - then you need recompile your custom kernel too.


----------



## Alt (Dec 4, 2010)

Use ports-mgmt/portaudit port to check vulnerabilities for your installed packages


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 4, 2010)

Not every run of freebsd-update/install needs a reboot. Only when the kernel is updated.


----------

